

It’s Not Just You: 71 Percent of Tweets Are Ignored - rblion
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/10/its-not-just-you-71-percent-of-tweets-are-ignored

======
Ygor
I wouldn't agree that a tweet without a reply or a retweet is ignored. If
somebody reads a tweet, and just for an instant thinks "oh, i agree", or "what
an idiot", the tweet had some impact. Of course, it all depends on the way you
use and look at twitter. There are many "lurkers" out there that just like to
follow interesting people and read their thoughts and opinions, and don't feel
the need to reply or retweet every single tweet they come across.

On the other hand, a lot of them should be ignored. I really get a lot of
tweets that are part of conversations or some personal stuff. It is a shame
when a smart person that sometimes has really interesting tweets, "spams" you
with unimportant tweets talking with his friend he just saw 10 minutes ago and
will see tomorrow first thing in the morning. Common, use mail, IM or facebook
for that. Sometimes I feel like I am intruding on a phone call. I know, who am
I to tell them how to use twitter. Of course, I don't want to. But, that is
when people stop following them and their tweets get really ignored.

